# Call for testers: fotoxx port



## roddierod (Apr 5, 2011)

I created this port of fotoxx image editor and collection manager as it was on the FreeBSD Wiki as a wanted port. I submitted the pr today, but until it hits the ports I figured I see if anyone here would like to do some testing for me.

http://www.rodperson.com/DL/fotoxx.tar.gz

I had to make a bunch of patches to the code to get it to run on FreeBSD. I've not tested every single function but the major function work.


----------



## roddierod (May 27, 2011)

Well it's now in the ports if interested:

graphics/fotoxx


----------

